#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Trincomalee-Eye catching Places to Visit!!!

## Medusa

Trincomalee has many natural amazing places for tourists. You can enjoy the real beauty of this place with your affordable expenses.Here's the top 10 places to visit there. :you rock man: 


Koneswaram Hindu TempleFort FedrickPigeon National Island parkMarble Beachkanniya Hot springsNilaveli BeachScuba & SnorkelingVelham ViharaOor's hill Army MuseumArisimale Beach

Here's a quick details about these places. Just go through this link. Trincomalee The Top 10 Eye Catching Tourist Spots

Share your experience about this places and more about Trincomlaee tourist places as well. :feedback please:

----------


## Shan

I have visited most of these places with my family as well as with friends.Trincomalee is a super place to have fun with both of them.I have visited more than 10 times there.The attraction spot drag me every time is the tasty sea food,eye catching beaches and comfortable rest places with beach view.

----------


## Dhiya

I been there for Koneswaram temple only. I never visited those places you mentioned. Thank you for your quick details about the trincomalee tourist places. Do you have further details about thiseplaces? If you have, then please share with me.

----------


## Assassin

> Trincomalee has many natural amazing places for tourists. You can enjoy the real beauty of this place with your affordable expenses.Here's the top 10 places to visit there.
> 
> 
> Koneswaram Hindu TempleFort FedrickPigeon National Island parkMarble Beachkanniya Hot springsNilaveli BeachScuba & SnorkelingVelham ViharaOor's hill Army MuseumArisimale Beach
> 
> Here's a quick details about these places. Just go through this link. Trincomalee The Top 10 Eye Catching Tourist Spots
> 
> Share your experience about this places and more about Trincomlaee tourist places as well.


I have seen 7 out 10 places you have mentiined here, especially the snorkeling experience is one of the best ever experience i had there.

----------


## Bhavya

> Trincomalee has many natural amazing places for tourists. You can enjoy the real beauty of this place with your affordable expenses.Here's the top 10 places to visit there.
> 
> 
> Koneswaram Hindu TempleFort FedrickPigeon National Island parkMarble Beachkanniya Hot springsNilaveli BeachScuba & SnorkelingVelham ViharaOor's hill Army MuseumArisimale Beach
> 
> Here's a quick details about these places. Just go through this link. Trincomalee The Top 10 Eye Catching Tourist Spots
> 
> Share your experience about this places and more about Trincomlaee tourist places as well.


I have visited Koneswaram Hindu temple, marble beach and kanniya hot springs, Wish to visit pigeon national island park, Hope I will get the chance soon.

----------


## Moana

> Trincomalee has many natural amazing places for tourists. You can enjoy the real beauty of this place with your affordable expenses.Here's the top 10 places to visit there.
> 
> 
> Koneswaram Hindu TempleFort FedrickPigeon National Island parkMarble Beachkanniya Hot springsNilaveli BeachScuba & SnorkelingVelham ViharaOor's hill Army MuseumArisimale Beach
> 
> Here's a quick details about these places. Just go through this link. Trincomalee The Top 10 Eye Catching Tourist Spots
> 
> Share your experience about this places and more about Trincomlaee tourist places as well.


I have been to arisimale beach twice and that place is simply beautiful. Loved the view especially the crabs that kept on coming with the waves!

----------

